# Dell Dimension 5100 - bios error?



## rosedee (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, I am hoping someone has run across this problem and might have a suggestion or solution for my Dell Dimension 5100, running Windows XP Home.

My computer has been working fine, but I am now unable to boot it up. I was kicked from a program (graphics-heavy online game), to a black screen that has this message: X300XT bios P/N 113-A33437-102.

The LED lights that now stay lit on the front of the computer are 1-2-3.

I was able to get the computer to actually boot up into Windows twice after the first instance and was able to access normal applications, even did heavy searches of the Dell site for a solution. When I tried to log back into the game, I was kicked again to the black screen with the message. After over 90 minutes with a Dell tech, there's no resolution, not even a remote guess as to what's wrong, through I'm wondering if it's the graphics card, due to the problem occuring during the running of a 3-D graphics game. Because neither the USB cabled kb and mouse will respond (I'm assuming because the computer can't boot up far enough to enable them), the Dell tech is wanting me to buy a new kb. I know next to nothing about computer hardware, but I'm really thinking a new kb is not going to help here.

Has anyone ever seen this problem before and possibly have an idea of the solution. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

I have done tech support for Dell in the past. I've seen this a few times before, and each time it was a bad motherboard.


----------



## chrisdzie (Dec 12, 2006)

*Your problem*

I had the same problem. Why don't you try to reset the mobo. That means take the battery out for about 20 minutes. If that don't work try to flash it. or try to replace the rom. the last two where suggested to me.


----------



## thewhizard (Jun 19, 2007)

I am getting the same problem with a customer's Dell. It's not the kb. I have tried a couple. Also removed the battery. The system came in booting to the welcome screen only but now all we get is the X300XT... message.


----------



## nellanayrb (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if you found a resolution to your problem? Today I had a blue screen error while running media center, and when I restarted the computer it now gives the same x300xt error that you've described. The computer won't boot at all beyond the error, so I'm stumped.


----------



## thewhizard (Jun 19, 2007)

Seems it might be a self destruct message. Never found the solution. Customer wrote it off, bought a new computer.


----------



## Diabolo (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi to you all,

I can see that your questions are quite old, but now I also have the same problem with my DELL 5100. Same message, same 1 2 3 numbers lightened on the base and no mouse or Kb working so noway to enter the setup.
Our documents, pictures are in this computer, hence I cannot believe we won't get it work again. 

Does anyone could solve this problem at last :-(

Thanks in advance for help


----------



## ektunha (Apr 1, 2008)

Same fault with Dimension 5100 for past four weeks or so.

Intermittent start up. Everyday it has to be started via F2 and reset the date. Changed the battery three weeks ago but still continues like this.

Today it wouldn't start up at all.

Stripped it down to bare bones, with only the original hardware.

Still no start.

Sat looking at machine for five minutes and it started up itself.

=Deep joy.

Hit F12 on start up, checked diagnostics for all components, all okay.

Continued through to WinXP, shutdown then re-installed graphix card, extra ram chip, external HDD.

Powered up no probs.


Question;
Please advise what motherboard I can swap out in this pile of crape but still be able to use the original components.

Thanks in advance and bye from sunny Belize 


Oh and Diabolo;
I had that same situation a couple of years ago and learned the best thing I ever did was invest in an external hard drive.

Now everything is saved there and copied occasionally to a second internal hard drive. So nothing at all is saved on C:, it's just a working drive with just programs on it, basically.

Even FireFox portable runs from the ext drive. If this machines goes mammaries up, I just take the ext drive and plug it in to another machine.

I know this doesn't help your current predicament but will be something wise for you to consider.


----------



## corpguy (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a two year old XPS 400 that the mobo crapped out on. Nothing would show on the monitor, power light just stayed at solid amber.

Only mobo could find to use to replace with was the same one from Dell.

Replaced the mobo and all I get now is same message you are and same 123 light codes. 

Anyone found any successful resolution as yet?

Thanks


----------



## iiz (Jun 23, 2008)

Same problem on a Dimension 5150.

Install Memory on problem start: 
Bay1/2: Matching 512mb pair
Bay3: 1GB stick

Removed all but one 512 from bay one started up. Messed with memory configuration had more of the same error got a blue screen and another error seems like it is hopeless. But the memory for me seems to be key at least messing with its configuration.


----------



## nellanayrb (Aug 25, 2007)

I've come to believe over the past few months that this is either caused by a bad CMOS battery, or bad RAM stick. It's hard to pin down, because it happens so infrequently (once every couple months for me).

The first few times I got this error I checked the CMOS battery, it tested low, around 2.5V (should be 3 or more) so I replaced that and everything was fine for a while.

Then I started getting the error again around new years, tested the battery and replaced it but it didn't help. So I swapped the RAM sticks around, trying different positions and number of sticks installed, and it worked.

Recently, I ended up getting a new video card and replacing the X600 that came with my dell (which shows as a X300 in the bios and is the message we are seeing here since it loads right before the system hangs). 

Since installing the new card I haven't had the X300 error anymore, but now a new problem where the new card hangs with its fan stuck at 100% and error lights 2 and 4 on the front of the case.

In short: Something screwy with Dell mobo causing video lock up on boot.


----------



## blobmcblob (Jun 27, 2008)

To fix it I just took out everything except what is needed, even the hard drive (boot device) I removed, then it booted up fine, just plugged the hard drive back in. It looks like a Dell only problem so contacting one of their technicians would be best if my solution does not work. Computer geeks for the win!


----------



## cxe40 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, I had the same x300xt..error after installing more RAM, when I first opened the machine I noticed the dual channel ram sticks were in DIMM slots 2 & 4, thinking this was strange I moved them into DIMM slot 1 & 3 (without installing the new RAM) and up came the error X300XT BIOS P/N113-A33437-102. Moved them back to 2 & 4 and installed new ram into slots 1 & 3 then all worked fine...


----------



## Xdog (Oct 5, 2009)

HI, I had the same x300t.. error and like the most of you; it happened after installing more RAM. I saw that the problem hapened two times after a memorydump. The solution was quitte simple (no problem with Mb or other rework!). I forgot to increase in systemmanager the virtual memory. This setting must be min. a factor 1.5 form the RAM-memory. So I have increased it and my Dell Dimensin 5100 wit 4GB (Windows 32 max is 3,5GB) is better than ever!!!!!!
Hope it helps you all, good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All it means is that the Bios hung after ID'ing the X300 video card for any number of reasons, memory or motherboard related use the Diagnostic lights for foe info.


----------

